# Previsões de neve Pas de la Casa - Andorra de 21 a 30 de Março



## JAPPA (12 Mar 2008 às 17:02)

Caros,
Sei que sou novo aqui... mas como tudo na vida temos de começar por algum lado... ehehehehehe. 
Sei bem que são experts nas previsões e que raramente falham, por isso, e como estou a pensar em levar a familia (com duas crianças que nunca foram) a Andorra, Pas de La Casa, para experenciarem o que é deslizar na neve pela 1ª vez, gostaria de saber se me podem dar umas dicas de como vai estar o tempo na semana de 21 a 30 de Março, e se existem previsões de queda de neve daqui até lá. 
Só levo a familia se valer a pena pois para andarem no gelo e desmoralizarem não é necessário ir tão longe

Os meus maiores agradecimentos ao pessoal !!

Abraços a todos!

Zé


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 19:13)

Olá 

Pois, ainda falta mesmo muito tempo para se saber isso.
De qualquer maneira este site costume ter previsões muito precisas!

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Encamp
http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/pyrenees

Espero que ajude!


----------



## Minho (12 Mar 2008 às 23:28)

Se a dúvida é se haverá neve, não tenhas a mínima dúvida. Acho que só uma enorme reviravolta poderia alterar o rumo às coisas. Na semana passada as estâncias de Andora registaram fortes quedas de neve chegando mesmo algumas a estar encerradas devido ao temporal. Neste momento todas as estâncias estão com praticamente com 100% das pistas abertas.


----------



## JAPPA (13 Mar 2008 às 09:58)

Bons dias! 
Desde já agradeço as v/respostas... já fui investigar o snow-forecast e sendo certo, aquilo irá estar optimo. Obrigado!! 

Se tiverem alguma coisa a acrescentar força!

Abraços!
Zé


----------

